# Kích sữa L3 như thế nào là đúng cách?



## trang123 (9/4/21)

Các mẹ thường băn khoan các vấn đề về hút sữa và kích sữa, đôi khi các mẹ thường nhầm lẫn và băn khoan các khái niệm đặc biệt là các mẹ mới sinh lần đầu. Hiểu được điều đó, PumpinPal đã tổng hợp và chia sẻ cho các bạn các thông tin và khái niệm cho các mẹ. Hôm nay,* PumpinPal* sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn về* kích sữa L3* là gì? Tại sao khởi đầu kích sữa nên kích L3?

*L3 là gì?*
L3 là quá trình 3 giờ hút sữa 1 lần

L4- là quá trình 4 giờ hút sữa 1 lần

Tương tự với L5-L6-L7-L8.

*Tại sao khởi đầu kích sữa nên kích L3?*
Khi bé bú mẹ, kích thích từ hành động mút của bé giúp mẹ giải phóng nhiều hormone prolactin giúp cơ thể mẹ sản xuất nhiều sữa hơn. Cơ chế này giúp người mẹ luôn đủ sữa cho con vào cữ bú tiếp theo. Vì thế, nếu càng cho con bú đúng cách thường xuyên thì người mẹ sẽ càng có nhiều prolactin trong máu và càng sản xuất nhiều sữa hơn.

Theo các bác sĩ, phụ nữ nên cho con bú hoặc hút sữa trong vòng 1 giờ sau khi sinh, cho bé bú cách mỗi 2,5 – 3 giờ một lần.

Trong thời gian những tuần đầu khi sinh, bé cần được ăn 6 – 12 bữa để đảm bảo duy trì sữa mẹ. Và cũng trong giai đoạn bé từ 0 – 2 tháng tuổi, bé thích hợp nhất với chu kỳ Easy 3 giờ – tức là cứ 3 giờ thì bé lại lặp lại một chu kỳ ăn-chơi-ngủ. Khi hút sữa theo cữ L3, mẹ sữa đã trực tiếp mô phỏng lại tập quán bú sữa của trẻ, làm cơ thể nhận tín hiệu và sản xuất sữa nhiều hơn để đáp ứng nhu cầu bú sữa của con.

Khi con cán mốc 2 – 3 tháng tuổi, trải qua 2 tháng kích sữa theo cữ L3, lúc này sản lượng sữa của mẹ có thể đạt tới 1200ml/ngày. Bé theo Easy lại có tín hiệu cắt bớt 1 giấc ban ngày và giãn bữa ăn thành 4h sẽ lặp lại 1 chu kỳ ăn-chơi-ngủ. Đó là thời cơ tốt nhất để mẹ giãn cữ hút sang L4 – tức là 4h hút sữa 1 lần.

Các bà mẹ cần có chế độ nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn và ăn uống đủ chất dinh dưỡng; luôn giữ tinh thần lạc quan, tin tưởng vào việc nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ thì sẽ mang lại lượng sữa dồi dào cho bé.





                                                          Ảnh kích sữa thành công. Ảnh minh họa.​*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Pumpinpal: Hỗ trợ những mẹ tắc tia, giãn chân ti
Fanpage: Mama Bé Mart
Hoàng Ngọc Hân - Chuyên Gia Kích Sữa
Website: Pumpa – Đồng hành cùng mẹ và bé
Pumpilpal – Đồng hành cùng Mẹ và Bé
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*

*Hotline : 0385.956.904
CSKH : 0565.943.432*

*#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa*


----------



## Đào Mây (10/4/21)

Hóa ra là giờ hút sữa của bé cũng có quy tắc của nó ạ! Giờ e mới biết ạ


----------

